# Eskimo Ice house



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I just picked up a new Eskimo Quickflip III on Thursday and took it out for the first time today and I must say it is one of the nices houses I have ever used, I went from a clam 2000 to a clam 5600 and now to this and im very happy with my buy. Do any of you have one or fished out of one


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i have fished out of one. I think all the quickflips are excellent houses. You got a great fish house!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought one last year and my only issue is I can't close the topper in my ford ranger. it is plenty big and comfy!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I've got a Quick Flip 3 too. It has been a great shack. It developed a crack where the upper part of the sled meets the lower part of the sled. It happened right below the tow hitch plate. I think it happened last year on lake of the woods when we were pulling the shack through a foot of slush for extended periods of time. It was really tough on the shack and the snowmobile. I am going to buy a new sled and put the skid plates on the bottom of it. Eskimo has great customer service and I have had great luck with their products.


----------

